# Automatic fish feeder



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I have seen one that dispenses flakes, is there one that can dispense small pellets like tetra color bits ? ...ideally gradually hehe


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have an eheim autofeeder, it appears to be designed for flake, but i'm trying it with NLS 1mm and .5mm and so far it is inconsistent to the point of frustration, im erring on the side of feed less, especially while away. And it seems to be an all or nothing deal. If the slot is open enough for the pellets to fall out, it dumps the whole scoop. Im pondering limiting the volume of the scoop with a glob of hot-melt glue and see how that does it.

If i can't get success before sunday they're gonna eat flake all week.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks that seems to be the best brand I've heard so far...wonder if discus would eat flakes


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So a mix of pellets and flake seems to work well enough, nls .5 pellets and spirulina flakes should keep them happy, and the auto feeder seems to be ok with the mix


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ok so I tried the hydor brand, there are three spin setting but I was wondering if there is one that can do about 4 spin at 8AM and 7 spin at 8PM. I don't want to drop all the pellets in one spin, sort of fewer pellets drop but more spin at a given interval?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the eheim feeders. i usually use a mix of flakes and pellets. it seems to do alright with it. pellets only is a little inconsistant.

Has anyone maybe tried a liquid doser with pellets? the shape of the port might just work. Tossing it out there... Maybe someone has one lying around and can do a test for us


----------

